# Suche günstige USB Sticks



## maxi (31 August 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

vor einer Weile gab es kleine USB Sticks für 2-3 Euro das Stück.
Ich wollte Heute wieder neue bestellen, allerdings sind diese nur noch ab 6 Euro zu finden.

Weiss zufällig jemand einen Link zu günstigen USB-Sticks

Brauchen so 20-50 Stück.

Grüße


----------



## crash (31 August 2009)

guck mal bei Guenstiger.de.
da gibts die ab 1,61€.


----------



## crash (31 August 2009)

...oder auch hier.


----------

